# mixing synthetic oil with.....



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

Can I mix synthetic power steering fluid with the regular power steering fluid? In general, can I mix synthetic oil with regular oil?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

generally it is not recommended.

however, since you can't get the fluid all the way out anyhow, they get mixed, and nothing bad comes of it.

in fact, i find that a small amount of amsoil (or another high grade synthetic) in some organic 10/30 oil will prolong the life of small engines like found in lawnmowers and tractors.

not sure about mixing them 50/50 or anything like that though, you might as well just pick one and go with it at that point.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It is because the synthetic brand is on sale and it costs less than the regular p/s fluid.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Synthetic/dino oil blends are already available. Probably cheaper than mixing them.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

bruiser is right, the local auto stores have the mixed stuff in stock, and it isn't an arm and a leg like mixing in the amsoil would be.

with power steering fluid, it will all safely mix, because that is not a system that is "drainable" and so people have to mix fluids. (it can be drained, but it's a repair-shop procedure, not a lube-shop procedure.) so due to this, it is only a recommendation that you avoid mixing types and brands.


now that said, here's my personal stance on power steering.
"hydraulic fluid is hydraulic fluid" i've put all sorts of fluid in my power steering systems, and seen many other "shadetree mechanics" do it too. the power steering is pretty much the most generic hydraulic system there could be.

never have i seen problems from trans fluid, power steering fluid of any type, jack fluid, brake fluid, or any of it.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

Now, I feel better putting in generic fluid. Thanks.


----------

